# Sensitive vagina



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

Alright so my gf will gladly go riding with me but she's ran into a problem. I guess it would be a sensitive vagina... after riding shes gets scabs on on her vagina. I'm not sure if it would be chafing or what. She tried two kinds of riding shorts, Canari and one other brand with no luck. Any recommendations on shorts or saddle that could fix this problem.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*lol*

Sorry for laughing. My wife used to get sore after a couple hour ride...now she uses Chamio Butter (popular choice of women here) and she has been fine ever since. Get some...it will make your rides better too...no more complaining wife or GF half way through a ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanyCO (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamless shorts? I've had issues similar to this in the past, mostly just with numbing but most ladies use something similar to the chamio butter and some proper shorts and undies. Her saddle might be the problem too. I'd look into swapping it out.

I must say that scabs sound HORRIBLE!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Check our FAQ threads for saddle suggestions and other ideas for saddle sores.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

If she hasn't gone "commando" already, make sure she's taken this step. It's Biking 101, but a lot of Beginners don't seem to get it: *NO UNDIES!!! *

A poorly fitted bike will trickle down to affect her bottom interface, so everything needs to be checked! After that, find the right saddle, fine-tune the right saddle, etc. Some of us like chamois butter, some of us don't.


----------



## X02Supermodel (Dec 23, 2008)

Roll hips under to rest more on sit bones than more forward on soft tissue. Kinda like ballet class...roll hips more under body (resting more so on sit bones) than sticking your butt out (resting more on soft tissue). Scabs? Ouch!!! Never heard of that before!! Vasaline might help there. Never have used chamois butter. The concept really grosses me out. Luckily I don't have issues to much. Racing, that's not what is on my mind. Longer rides (60+mi) i get sore sometimes but nothing to be of concern. Good luck to you.


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

*Scabs!!!!?????!!! Seriously?!!!!!*

Woah here,:skep: 
Now, I am a fellow owner of the particular anatomical part in question and while I have certainly felt pain, discomfort, numbness and been unwilling to have sex on nights when i've done 20 miles plus, I have never had, nor heard of any woman ever developing scabs as a result of sitting on a bike seat. Am I just uninformed and blessedly ignorant here ladies? Has any other women experienced actual scabs as opposed to bruises, redness, and irritation?

This seems to me like a medical problem that existed before she started biking.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Scabs, and abrasions, I've gotten them on a very epic long ride. For me, I'd attribute it to the 15 mile uphill slog in the saddle, a not great saddle, and crappy chamois.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Can I just point out that the vagina is on the inside? Chafing of the exterior parts is not uncommon with new riders, particularly because they tend to wear underwear under their riding shorts, or have their saddle set up wrong or use one of those gigantic squishy saddles thinking it will be helpful, or they just sit on the saddle and bounce over any and all obstacles... 

But if someone can actually chafe their vagina while riding a bike... um....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

formica said:


> Scabs, and abrasions, I've gotten them on a very epic long ride. For me, I'd attribute it to the 15 mile uphill slog in the saddle, a not great saddle, and crappy chamois.


I've also actually gotten a cut down there from smashing into my stem while endoing on a snowy/muddy downhill. That was extremely un-fun.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

connie said:


> I've also actually gotten a cut down there from smashing into my stem while endoing on a snowy/muddy downhill. That was extremely un-fun.


hehe No kidding. I landed vertical off a table top with a near vert. lip and got the nose of the seat in my crack once. Very un-fun. :eekster:


----------



## DanyCO (Oct 27, 2008)

Full on Judy crush on the top tube... yatchay! Hate it.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

connie said:


> Can I just point out that the vagina is on the inside? ...... um....


Makes me wonder if our OP nodded off a lot during biology class. The concern seems genuine, tho.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> hehe No kidding. I landed vertical off a table top with a near vert. lip and got the nose of the seat in my crack once. Very un-fun. :eekster:


Yeah, seriously.

I had a crotch to stem incident once, and suddenly felt guilty for all the boys I punched in the groin as a kid (except that one kid who totally deserved it). Anyway, I think the pain is the same, we just luck out with a smaller target region.

As for the ladyfriend in question, there are lots of good tips here and in other threads about spandex, cremes, seats, and everything else under the moon. But, given the severity of her reactions, I'd definitely recommend talking to her OBGYN about it next time she's in for a visit just to make sure everything is good in the hood. No pun intended.

Okay. Pun _totally_ intended.


----------



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for the incorrect usage of "vagina", the correct term is labia minor. as far as sabs, they're small. I don't think anything is wrong under the hood cause we have plenty of rough sex with no problems except for the days after she rides (why I can't i have my two fav things together?)

I never thought to try no underwear, she will do on our next ride. also going to try chamois butter. If that fails :madman: I'll look more into saddles and shorts.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

santacruzchick said:


> Am I just uninformed and blessedly ignorant here ladies? Has any other women experienced actual scabs as opposed to bruises, redness, and irritation?


I have. They were a direct result of... how shall I say it... an improperly placed "cord".


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

fastmxer9 said:


> I never thought to try no underwear, she will do on our next ride. also going to try chamois butter.


I never liked chamois butter... but have had good luck with Desitin (sp?). Yep, the same stuff that prevents diaper rash.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

connie said:


> Can I just point out that the vagina is on the inside? ...
> 
> But if someone can actually chafe their vagina while riding a bike... um....


Hee hee, that was the first thing I thought when I saw the OP. That could only happen from a very poorly positioned seat. 



fastmxer9 said:


> I don't think anything is wrong under the hood cause we have plenty of rough sex with no problems except for the days after she rides....


TMI


----------

